# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Anyone have a lifehack for getting ants out of cars?

## FR33DDAWG

I'm pretty upset because I'm good about keeping my car clean from food and stuff. Its been about two weeks and there is just ants everywhere!

----------


## mimbo

Hey! As I learned from this article about ants in car, you can easily get rid of ants if you detail the interior of your car using a steam cleaner.
Obviously, the ants will not be able to withstand the high temperatures of the steam and will die. Try this method!

----------


## run3donlineaz

Amazing post. In the eventuality that you are unable to open your website, then I will refer you to one article about  run 3 read this site and get this information.

----------

